# what is the command to configure pam?



## samanka80 (Aug 30, 2012)

Is there a command to configure pam in FreeBSD 9? Something like sysinstall(8) to give a wizard? I am not talking about pam.d, I was trying to configure it for pam_ldap, I found this:

http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/442411-unite-your-linux-and-active-directory-authentication

and I want to do something like this, I don't know where::



> Run authconfig to perform the configuration of "Pluggable Authentication." Note: To the best of my knowledge, authconfig is specific to Red Hat Linux distributions. For a sample system-auth configuration file, please see the example configuration file package associated with the article.
> 
> 
> Select LDAP to provide NSS information
> ...



I'd appreciate if you can help me


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2012)

samanka80 said:
			
		

> Is there a command to configure pam in FreeBSD 9? Something like sysinstall(8) to give a wizard?


Yes, it's called an editor. The only wizard FreeBSD has is the one that sits behind the keyboard 

LDAP authentication


----------



## johnd (Aug 30, 2012)

> The only wizard FreeBSD has is the one that sits behind the keyboard


LOL, good one! :e


----------

